# 64Bit Risercard und 32Bit Dawicontrol DC-154 Problem

## blackmorph

hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich wende mich mal an die Gurus unter euch. Ich habe einen rootverschlüsselten Server aufgesetzt der soweit auch ohne probleme läuft. root läut auf einer scsi platte im raid1. ich hab eine Dawicontrol DC-154 Sata pci karte eingebaut und dort 3 1TB Hdds angeschlossen die wiederum im Softraid als raid0 zusammengefasst. dieses raid0 ist verschlüsselt mit aes256 und als fs hab ich ext3 gewählt. jetzt hab ich folgendes phänomen: wenn ich datern per ftp draufkopiere und der sfv check drüberläuft werden mir die daten als ok angezeigt. starte ich einen download kommen etliche files defekt an. wenn ich mich als root einlogge und die files direkt mit zb cksfv überprüfe und dies immer wiederhole werden mir immer andere files als defekt angezeigt. wenn ich ein fsck mach dann bringt er mir auch etliche inodefehler. die platten sind nagelneu und der controller auch. ram hab ich mit memtest86 überprüft und der ist ok. compilieren usw läuft auch ohne fehler durch. ich bin im moment föllig ratlos was ich noch probieren kann oder wo der fehler liegen könnte. vielleicht weiß ja von euch jemand einen rat oder kennt ein ähnliches problem.

vielen dank

blackmorphLast edited by blackmorph on Mon Nov 03, 2008 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ist nur sone Idee, aber es könnte sein das er, während die Daten noch geschrieben werden immer sagt das die Daten fehlerhaft sind.

Und durch die checks währendessen wird er gestört wodurch richtige Probleme bestehen.

Es könnte auch sein das dieses Dateisystem wo du drauf schreibst und checkst zerstört wurde, wegen ungeklärter Einflüsse.

Jedenfalls fehlen hier noch ein paar Informationen, gerade diese ob du ein einziges Filesystem so "durchkaust".

Oder alle durchprobierst.

etc.pp.

----------

## blackmorph

die daten sind bereits auf dem server angekommen und der sfv check läuft nach der übertragung automatisch nach dem übertragen jeder datei durch und vergleicht anhand einer zuerst übertragenen sfv datei die prüfsummen. mir ist nur ein rätzel warum es immer zu so vielen inodefehlern kommt. vielleicht kommt ext3 mit den 3 Terrabyte nicht zurecht?! es ist das einzige fs was ich bis jetzt in dem raid probiert habe. ein umstellen auf ein anderes ist quasie mit totalverlust verbunden.

----------

## Max Steel

Nicht wenn du vorher versuchst die Daten irgendwie irgendwo (am besten als .tar.bz2) sicherst.

----------

## blackmorph

Hallo,

hab den Fehler halbwegs lokaliesieren können. Im Server ist eine Chenbro Intel SE7500CW2 Risercard verbaut mit 3 Steckplätzen. Ganz oben (P3) Steckt eine 64Bit SCSI Karte. Bei P1 Steckt eine PCI 32Bit Davicontrol DC-154. Den Slot auf dem Die DC-154 steckt kann man auf der Risercart auf 3,3V und 5V und auf VIO stellen. Wenn die DC-154 auf VIO steht hab ich nicht ganz so viele crc fehler. steht die auf 3,3 oder 5v dann sind es 90% crc error. Bau ich allerdings die karte direkt auf einen pci slot dann ist alles zu 100% ok. ich würde ja die karte direkt aufgesteckt lassen aber von der bauhöhe passt das leider nicht, Im Bios des Servers wird die DC-154 erkannt und zeigt auch die platten an wenn sie mit 3,3 oder 5v betrieben wird. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die DC-154 sauber mit der Risercard zum laufen bekomme?

Danke für eure antworten.

PS: Habs auch mit einer anderen baugleichen Risercard versucht, das gleiche Fehlerbild.

----------

## blackmorph

Fehler gefunden:

es lag an der 32bit PCI Karte die in der PCI-X Riserkarte gesteckt hatte. Scheinbar sind die doch nicht so kompatibel.

----------

